# waterlogged floatation foam



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive got a 03 Proline 20 sport. These are the floatation "boxes" ( I dont know the proper term ) that are in the bilge and run up the deadrise and part of the freeboard. Fiberglassed "boxes" that are full of foam. 

Today I was installing some Bennet trim tabs on the boat. When I marked my holes to drill for the screws that go into the hinged part of the tab at the bottom of the transom I knew I would be drilling into these floatation areas. When I did water drained out of all four holes on both sides for about an hour. Left a river of water going down my driveway into the street and down the gutter. This perplexed me wondering just how much waterthere was. So I went into the bilge and into the top of one of the boxes I drilled a 1 1/8 plug hole that I could repair to see how soaked the foam is. When I got the plug out I pressed down on the foam with my finger and itsqueesed out water like a wet sponge. 

Now two things. First my floatation wouldntwork if I ever needed it Heaven forbid. Second not to mention all the extra weight Ive been lugging around and extra gas burned in the boat and truck and souring the performance of the boat. No telling what all that water weighs and its still not all out. 

I was thinking of drilling some more 1 1/8 holes at the bottom of the boxes at the cornernear the transom to let the rest of the water out and thenleave them to letthe foam "weap" out over time. But before I go drilling anymore I would like to get some opinions on the best way to go about doing this.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

cut it all out, make storage compartments with hatches,wear a life vest and arm swimmies:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Check and see if its still under warnnty..My boat has a 10 year hull warnnty.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

You can try the drain holes, but most of the time the foam will have to be removed. Time will tell, good luck. Big Mike


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Totally agree with Big Mike.



It usually takes major surgery to remove the foam.



This is not something uncommon.



Now the question is "How did it get in there?"



Leaks from the bilge, leaks from the top and rainwater? It's extremely hard to find out and test.



Your right. All that extra weight will make a pig out of your boat.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone used two liter empty, sealed soda bottles for floatation in compartments?? or below deck??


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BlueWater2 (2/21/2009)*Check and see if its still under warnnty..My boat has a 10 year hull warnnty.




And be very friendly, polite and understanding while you're telling the dealer he's about to rebuild your boat.


----------



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

Its going to most likely be rain water / wash water. Its fresh I tasted it. Ive just got a cover for the boat so I hope that will help some.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Bullet...



The foam has to go...I would check with the dealer to see if the boat is still under warranty. Expect a long down time if it is. They are not going to jump with joy about this job. Next...if it is not covered by the warranty go see a good fiberglass guy. He can do the repair and take it back to good as new. Unless you have done a lot of fiberglass repair before you are going to hurt the resale value of that boat bad. If you plan on keeping it forever, go for it...but it is a big job.



Next...find somewhere under cover to store that boat. If it is outside the sun is hurting it just as bad as the rain. Again if you are planning on keeping it forever and don't care about appearance or resale just leave it outside and cover it as well as you can. That is probably more than you wanted to hear but that is how I see it. Hope it all works out for you...



Ronnie


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Confined space. If you want to dry it you we have to have plenty of air movement in the area. Damn sounds like a manufacture defect of Engineering to me. Hey dont know what after effects could be, but gas will dissolve styrofoam rather easy. Might be able to spray something on it to dissolve it. Just I thought ,I will probably get blasted for mentioning the solvent solution. It doesn't have to be gas , use something else with similar results. I'm no Chemist or no claim to be , Carcoal lighter might dissolve it also. Acetone might work as well.Just A thought. Hey I did sleep in a HolidayInn Express last nite!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> but gas will dissolve styrofoam rather easy.




Yes it will.



But it is not styrofoam in there and gas will not dissolve it.



It was mentioned about a manufactures defect. Maybe...Maybe Not.



A lot of boats are screwed up by owners that have no clue what they are doing when mounting things and don't take the time to be sure there are no leaks.



With that said. One place that takes a beating is the cap to hull joint and leaking there with seawater. The first sign is rub rail screws backing out.



While flying a hull looks cool, it's very hard on a boat and that joint.


----------



## superdave74 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sea Monkey said:


> Hey dont know what after effects could be, but gas will dissolve styrofoam rather easy.


GAS + STYROFOAM = NAPALM!.... DO NOT DO THAT!
You must manually remove ALL of the foam, and replace it with new. Which means you are now replacing the floor. plan at least 4 weekends for this. Foam and plywood are not that expensive, but when you get that far into it, you'll want to modify things, like adding a live well, or a built in cooler, etc. you could end up $1000.00 or more and LOTS of labor. Best to have the experts do it. then you know it's done right and they usually warranty their work.


wow, i just realized this thread i 6 years old....oops


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a carolina skiff and they are notorious for water logged foam. I drilled holes for my transducer and water streamed out of the four holes. The boats are sealed at factory but once you start adding this and adding that...drilling holes everywhere! Then improperly sealing, water is going to get in. Google water soaked hull carolina skiff...a lot of options on how to handle this problem.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Water weighs 8.333 pounds per gallon


.


----------

